# Cox Phoenix new Plus Package HD Channels



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The following new Plus Package HD channels have shown up in my Tivo channel listings.

The Plus Package HD channels are typically bundled with the Trio Whole Home DVR equipment, in most markets, and are broadcast above the 860MHz threshold of the legacy Scientific Atlanta equipment.

CableCARD Devices and Plus Pak Channels 
"The TiVo Premiere (including XL and Elite), the Ceton InfiniTV, and the SiliconDust HDHomeRun Prime can tune to 1 GHz and decode in MPEG4, which makes them compatible with the Plus Pak channels."

"As of December 1, 2011, Cox allows eligible UDCPs (retail CableCARD devices) to access the Plus Pak channels. Customers with devices that are able to tune to 1 GHz and decode in MPEG4 are capable of viewing these channels, which are offered at no additional charge. If you have a qualified device not currently receiving the Plus Pak channels and are interested in accessing them, please contact us."

*HD service also required*

1101 - Hub HD (Bonus Pak also required)
1133 - DIY HD - (Variety Pak also required)
1134 - Cooking Channel HD (Variety Pak also required)
1161 - Outdoor Channel HD (Sports and Info Pak also required)
1900 - SWRV HD (Variety Pak also required)

*Corresponding Premium subscriptions also required*
1202 - HBO Signature HD
1203 - HBO Family HD
1204 - HBO Comedy HD
1205 - HBO Zone HD
1210 - HBO East HD
1211 - HBO2 East HD
1212 - HBO Latino

1222 - Action MAX HD
1223 - Thriller MAX HD
1225 - Cinamax East HD
1226 - More Max East HD
1230 - 5StarMAX HD

1242 - Showtime Showcase HD
1243 - Showtime Extreme HD
1251 - TMC Xtra HD

1263 - Starz East HD
1264 - Starz Kids & Family HD
1265 - Starz Cinema HD
1266 - Starz Comedy HD


----------



## nekkibasara1213 (Oct 28, 2011)

These have appeared in my guide in Northern VA on COX cable as well. My Tivo has all of the channels listed and complete guide information for them, but I cannot tune to any of them. I hope they decide to allow us to view these channels on the Tivo given that we are paying for the packages that include the channels.


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

We've had these in San Diego for a while and it's not good news. I haven't been able to tune them with a Premiere or THD even with a tuning adapter. When I called into Cox support I was told that these channels are only available with the Advanced TV Plus package that includes the Whole Home DVR.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Have you filed a complaint with the FCC?

I Urge all Cox CableCARD customers to file a complaint with the FCC, and tell them Cox is requiring the lease of equipment to receive these "linear channels" and denying you access on a capable CableCARD UDCP receiver (TiVo Premiere). Cox may not budge on this issue until the FCC gets involved.

http://www.fcc.gov/complaints 
or
http://esupport.fcc.gov/complaints.htm

FCC CableCARD Rules:
http://www.fcc.gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights
"Receive all linear channels (channels other than on-demand) in your subscription package. This includes premium channels and specialty channels. For some channels delivered using a technique called switched digital video, you may need a second device called a tuning adapter. This device is typically provided at no additional charge to CableCARD customers. FCC Rule 76.1205(b)(4). CableCARD-ready devices currently cannot receive your cable operators Video on Demand services. "

FCC ENFORCEMENT ADVISORY:
http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2011/db0809/DA-11-1373A1.pdf
"Ensure access to all linear channels. Consumers have identified problems accessing switched digital channels on their retail CableCARD-compatible devices.9 Cable operators must ensure that subscribers can use their retail devices to access all of the linear channels that comprise the cable package to which they subscribe.10 Operators also must ensure that retail devices can tune at least four simultaneous channels, or as many switched digital channels as that operators most sophisticated operator-supplied set-top box, whichever is greater. See 47 C.F.R. §
76.1205(b)(4)."

"The term linear programming is generally understood to refer to video programming that is prescheduled by the programming provider, i.e., channels other than on-demand programming. Linear programming includes premium channels and channels delivered by switched digital technology"


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

FWIW, I live in Orange County. I am not being billed for the "plus pack" but my bill is confusing because I have a price guarantee contract for certain things, so my services don't map exactly to the current offerings you see on the price list. 

I do get the five regular digital channels in the plus pack, but not any of the premiums, even though I subscribe to HBO, Starz and Sho. According to Cox CS I shouldn't even be getting the five channels that I do get as those are supposed to be available only to those with the whole home DVR.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I know Cox Arizona is still in the testing phase for these channels, but overnight Cox removed CableCARD access to the one Plus Package channel I was receiving.

The following channel now displays "This channel is not Authorized"
1133 - DIY HD - Live but not tunable @ 885MHz (Variety Pak also required)


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

There's some TiVo specific bug with the authorization or channel configuration. I have three cablecards. Two of 'em are in TiVos and the other is in a SiliconDust HDHomeRun Prime. I can watch the new channels just fine - on my computer. The TiVos display the channels as 'not authorized.'


----------



## LarryInAz (Jul 14, 2000)

Zowwie - I have the EXACT same issue as you described. I have a TiVo Premier and a TiVo HD both using cablecards with Tuning adapters. Several channels do not come in such as BBCA, IFC, MLB network, etc They give the error messages of not authorized, call your local cable provider, etc.

At the beginning of the '11 NFL season I subscribed to RedZone and was able to watch it two weekends out of the first 6 weeks. I complained to both Cox and TiVo and after much troubleshooting still no RZ. I swapped out cable cards and TA's a couple of times also to no avail. I finally gave up and cancelled the RedZone and requested a full refund after all the agravation.

In the last month though I purchased a HD HomeRun Prime and receive ALL the channels I pay for. Hopefully next season I'll be able to get RedZone.

As well as the HD HomeRun Prime works its given me serious consideration to selling off both my TiVo's and replacing them with 2 HTPC's. No monthly TiVo guide fee, no muss no fuss. I'd really hate to do this, I've been a loyal TiVo user since almost day one.


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

LarryInAz said:


> In the last month though I purchased a HD HomeRun Prime and receive ALL the channels I pay for. Hopefully next season I'll be able to get RedZone.
> 
> As well as the HD HomeRun Prime works its given me serious consideration to selling off both my TiVo's and replacing them with 2 HTPC's. No monthly TiVo guide fee, no muss no fuss. I'd really hate to do this, I've been a loyal TiVo user since almost day one.


Yeah, it really frosts me that I spent the money on a TiVo Premiere with lifetime service and it doesn't work 100% with the cablecard. All that I have to do is buy an xbox to extend my media center install to another TV and I'll be done with TiVo.

If TiVo Premiere worked 100% with cablecard I'd never have purchased the other device. But it "proved" that the authorization issues are not a Cox problem, it's a TiVo issue they won't own up to. Had TiVo not just come out with a software upgrade for the Premieres, those things would be on eBay already.

Oh, and TiVo's answer so far is: "You are the ONLY customer having this problem, you should continue to try to swap cablecards and tuning adapters - and [this is great, shows the depth of knowledge they have] SEE IF THEY HAVE A MOTOROLA card and tuning adapter you can try."


----------



## Cactus Bill (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm in Phoenix with the same problems. My answer from Tivo by e-mail was equally unhelpful:

"Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to answer your question. Cox has acknowledged that the issue is on their end with their equipment and is currently working towards a resolution. TiVo is assisting in any way possible, however the resolution will have to come from Cox. Some customers have reported that the issue was resolved with the addition of an adapter that was provided by Cox."


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

I pm'd the reference number for the call that ultimately resulted in the try-a-motorola-device suggestion to Margret from TiVo. Unless there's some immediate interest in solving this problem that we're clearly all having I will be a FORMER TiVo customer.

I bought into the 'this is Cox's problem' concept until I tried another cablecard device.


----------



## mauwaerter (Nov 29, 2006)

I may be sorry, but I've been working on this issue for the past week or so. Cox has a page on their web site - << this forum will not allow me to post the url >> - that implies that with a Tuning Adapter Update Kit and a software update from TiVo, the Plus pack channels should work. I finally ran into someone at Cox willing to help me (once I found that web page), and she sent me to the Cox store for the upgrade kit. Of course, they never heard of such a thing. But eventually learned they should be coming to the stores in the next couple weeks. I also talked to TiVo support about Cox's note that a TiVo software update (scheduled for 5/15/2012) is required. They were unwilling/unable to find anything out about this supposed update.

Does anyone know if TiVo 20.2 software level would support MPEG-4 and the 1GHz tuning issues that I'm guessing are involved in getting TiVo to work for these channels?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sounds like the channels are mpeg 4 and tivo's can't access mpeg 4 signals yet until an software update.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

New Cox Support Article

http://ww2.cox.com/residential/arizona/support/tv/article.cox?articleId={9834a820-6d29-11e1-d2ee-000000000000}


> CableCARD Devices and Plus Pak Channels
> 
> Last Updated: Fri, 16 Mar 2012 > Related Articles
> 
> ...


This new Tuning Adapter Install sheet showing the use of a POE Filter is a bit strange however. The only use of a POE filter I can see is if you were using MoCA.
http://media.cox.com/support/print_...er_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourCiscoTA.pdf


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

mauwaerter said:


> I may be sorry, but I've been working on this issue for the past week or so. Cox has a page on their web site - << this forum will not allow me to post the url >> - that implies that with a Tuning Adapter Update Kit and a software update from TiVo, the Plus pack channels should work. I finally ran into someone at Cox willing to help me (once I found that web page), and she sent me to the Cox store for the upgrade kit. Of course, they never heard of such a thing. But eventually learned they should be coming to the stores in the next couple weeks. I also talked to TiVo support about Cox's note that a TiVo software update (scheduled for 5/15/2012) is required. They were unwilling/unable to find anything out about this supposed update.
> 
> *Does anyone know if TiVo 20.2 software level would support MPEG-4 and the 1GHz tuning issues that I'm guessing are involved in getting TiVo to work for these channels?
> 
> Answer: No, TiVo SW Vers. 20.2 does not support Cox Plus Package channels*


Here is that link to the Support Article you could not post, Though I question the "Tuning Adapter UPDATE Kit" as it is probably the splitter and MoCA POE Filter, which should not be required, I don't believe, perhaps if using the MoCA on an Elite/XL4???? I have not seen a posting by anyone with a Ceton or SiliconDust needing the POE filter.

http://ww2.cox.com/residential/arizona/support/tv/article.cox?articleId={b8889a60-d706-11df-66a2-000000000000}


> Ability to tune to HD Plus Pak Channels requires:
> 
> 1. Subscription to its Premium Channel, such as HBO, Showtime, etc.
> 
> 2. Cox Tuning Adapter in some markets. Also, if the Tuning Adapter was installed prior to May 2012, then the free Cox Tuning Adapter UPDATE Kit is required


----------



## mauwaerter (Nov 29, 2006)

I had asked TiVo support if my TiVo Primere supported MPEG-4 and could tune to 1GHz, and they of course told me yes. I still don't have the tuning adapter upgrade - without which I doubt Cox will want to talk to me again - or for that matter TiVo support - but I'd like to know if I'm unable to get the Plus Pack channels still, what is it that I would be looking for from a TiVo software upgrade? MPEG-4 support? Tuning to 1GHz? Something else?

Thanks. 

Long time TiVo user - Series 1,2,3,HD,Primere - all with upgraded hard drives. Love my TiVo - as long as it gets the channels I want


----------



## mauwaerter (Nov 29, 2006)

Picked up my Tuning Adapter Update Kit today from the Cox store. It is indeed a POE filter (not that I know what that is). Anyway, it, of course, was no help.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

mauwaerter said:


> Picked up my Tuning Adapter Update Kit today from the Cox store. It is indeed a POE filter (not that I know what that is). Anyway, it, of course, was no help.


I will bet that the POE MoCA filter is not needed. What it does is block RF signals over 1GHz where MoCA is being used. If MoCA is not being used, I cannot see it's purpose. A MoCA POE filter is generally placed at the entry point into the home, to reflect the MoCA high frequencies back into the home and prevent them from entering the cable plant. I have seen where sometimes a POE filter is needed on the cable modem, but only if the MoCA frequencies are effecting the performance of the modem. I do not know if MoCA frequencies will effect the Tuning Adapter or not.
http://www.eaglecomtronics.com/pdfs/EZLP Series - MoCA Point of Entry Filter .pdf

Too much info I know.

You are going to just have to wait until the upcoming TiVo software update, hopefully in the next few weeks, to see if the problem is resolved. Once it is resolved you will definitely see it posted here.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The NEW Tuning Adapter Install Sheet showing the usage of a POE MoCA Filter only applies IF you are using a MoCA network in your home. The POE Filter and splitter have absolutely nothing to do with the Plus Package channels. MoCA signals above 1GHz cannot pass through the Tuning Adapter, hence the splitter and bypass. This may only apply to the Elite/XL4 with built-in MoCA. Regular MoCA adapters may work correctly if placed before the Tuning Adapter.

So if you do not use MoCA then follow the former Cox Tuning Adapter Install Sheet posted I have attached here:
Tuning Adapter Install Sheet w/o MoCA Network

The answer and explanation was provided by an Engineer in San Diego.
http://www.sandiegohdtv.org/forums/thread-cisco-sta-1520-tuning-adapter-poops-out?pid=2893#pid2893


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I've been using MoCA for years in conjunctions with TAs without a POE filter without issue. My MoCA signals are >1GHz range. I don't chain the MoCA adapter after the TA but rather have a split with 1 side going MoCA and the other to TA and then TiVo. So while POE may be recommended it may not be absolutely necessary.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

RE: The "Spring Update" SW Vers. 20.2.1.1-01-2

I am VERY happy to confirm the issue with the Cox H.264 Plus Package HD Channels have been Fixed with the latest SW release.

Note: You still need to call Cox @ 877-820-8202 to have the Plus Pak channels added to your account. ask for HBO+, SHO+, Starz+, and/or Cinemax+


----------



## mauwaerter (Nov 29, 2006)

Is that anything like 20.2-01-2-746?

I was also told that the update coming out would have nothing to do with MPEG-4 channels, but why would TiVo support tell me anything right?

So was I wasting my time signing up to be a beta tester?


----------



## mauwaerter (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh, and sorry - what's MoCA? I'm guessing it's not Movies over Cable.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

mauwaerter said:


> Is that anything like *20.2-01-2-746*?
> 
> I was also told that the update coming out would have nothing to do with MPEG-4 channels, but why would TiVo support tell me anything right?
> 
> So was I wasting my time signing up to be a beta tester?


The version downloaded today as reported in my System Information is 20.2.1.1-01-2-746



mauwaerter said:


> Oh, and sorry - what's MoCA? I'm guessing it's not Movies over Cable.


MoCA = Multimedia over Coax Alliance (MoCA®) basically Ethernet over Coax.
http://www.mocalliance.org/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multimedia_over_Coax_Alliance


----------



## Cactus Bill (Jan 29, 2012)

CoxInPHX said:


> RE: The "Spring Update" SW Vers. 20.2.1.1-01-2
> 
> I am VERY happy to confirm the issue with the Cox H.264 Plus Package HD Channels have been Fixed with the latest SW release.
> 
> Note: You still need to call Cox @ 877-820-8202 to have the Plus Pak channels added to your account. ask for HBO+, SHO+, Starz+, and/or Cinemax+


I got my update tonight and the channels added automatically. No phone call required for me. Really glad this issue has been fixed.


----------



## jshore (Aug 18, 2003)

Another Cox Phoenix customer here. Got my update last night, as well, and all the additional channels automagically started working. Nice!

Now i just have to get to the bottom of why my Netflix isn't working now on any of my three Tivos... ugh...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> RE: The "Spring Update" SW Vers. 20.2.1.1-01-2
> 
> I am VERY happy to confirm the issue with the Cox H.264 Plus Package HD Channels have been Fixed with the latest SW release.
> 
> Note: You still need to call Cox @ 877-820-8202 to have the Plus Pak channels added to your account. ask for HBO+, SHO+, Starz+, and/or Cinemax+


does DIYHD work also? someone in Omaha says it's not working via tivo and it's te only channel.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes DIYHD is working, all of the channels in the first posting are working.

Well, I don't subscribe to Cinamax, but I do have all the others.

Unfortunately they will not display on my PC w/ WMC & SD HomeRun Prime due to an Intel Driver issue w/ the i3/5 Core integrated HD Graphics
http://communities.intel.com/thread/29396

They do work nicely on my Laptop though.


----------



## mauwaerter (Nov 29, 2006)

I got my update Thursday night, and all my movie channels (HBO, SHO, Cinemax, and The Movie Channel) as well as DIYHD and FOODHD (and 1101) all work just fine. I had worked with Cox earlier, and had the channels enabled already.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

doesn't help Omaha we are still mpeg2 for the plus pack and no DIYHD.


----------



## azmike57 (Jan 15, 2012)

After reading these posts I decided to check and see if the "plus package" channels were available on my Tivo Premier. I am happy to report that yes indeed finally they work. Although settings are still showing mpeg2. Phoenix.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

azmike57 said:


> After reading these posts I decided to check and see if the "plus package" channels were available on my Tivo Premier. I am happy to report that yes indeed finally they work. *Although settings are still showing mpeg2.* Phoenix.


Not sure what you are looking at, perhaps the wrong tuner?

DVR Diagnostics is in Account & System Info, and all the Plus Pak channels are shown as (H.264)


----------



## azmike57 (Jan 15, 2012)

I was looking in the correct location and do see H.264 but the second video PID shows mpeg2. I was under the assumption it should be mpeg4. In any case I am just happy these channels are now working as the quality of the picture is so much better than the 200's.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

azmike57 said:


> I was looking in the correct location and do see H.264 but the second video PID shows mpeg2. I was under the assumption it should be mpeg4. In any case I am just happy these channels are now working as the quality of the picture is so much better than the 200's.


wouldn't the second Video PID be for the second tuner?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The mpeg2 transport stream container can carry multiple VIDEO and AUDIO streams so there can be multiple IDs listed for each. For example I frequently see 2 comma separated audio streams listed (2nd is SAP audio which is usually Spanish audio). The 1st listed should be the primary.


----------



## Cactus Bill (Jan 29, 2012)

Has anybody noticed that the fast forwarding acts differently on the plus channels? I'm not sure but I feel like it doesn't auto correct the same way and it moves forward slower.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I have not noticed any difference between the MPEG2 and H.264 recordings. However since the Spring Update all FFing appears to be not as smooth, sort of jumpy.

I expected the H.264 recordings to be a smaller file size and a slightly less bitrate, However they appear to be identical or slightly larger in size and bitrate. I wish they were not all CCI=0x02, so I could transfer them to the PC for further inspection.

HBOHD-1210 (East @ H.264) and HBOHDP-1200 (West @ MPEG2) are the only two channels where a direct comparison can be made.










======================================================================
*EDIT: Seems I overlooked a few other duplicates:* I will test a few recordings on those channels.
HBO2HD-1211 (East @ H.264) and HBO2PHD-1201 (West @ MPEG2)

StarzHD is also provided in both East and West feeds,
STZHD-1263 (East @ H.264) and STZHDP-1260 (West @ MPEG2)

The Starz H.264 recordings are smaller in file size and bitrate.









So is CinemaxHD, but I don't subscribe to those.
MAXHD-1225 (East @ H.264) and MAXHDP-1220 (West @ MPEG2)


----------



## MeStinkBAD (Jul 16, 2003)

I have a series 3 with a very very old tuning adapter. Are you saying they offer newer TAs that allow me to get HBOWest and such or whatever. There are a bunch of stations that I know I should probably be getting but always show Signal not found or searching for signal.

Meh I doubt the S3 accepts AVC broadcasts. Honestly I don't know what the hell is going on or what channel is MPEG2 or AVC. I don't care if i don't get a couple channels i would just like to understand why.


----------



## MeStinkBAD (Jul 16, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> I expected the H.264 recordings to be a smaller file size and a slightly less bitrate, However they appear to be identical or slightly larger in size and bitrate. I wish they were not all CCI=0x02, so I could transfer them to the PC for further inspection.


Typically AVC is 40% smaller than MPEG2. I can tell you just by looking that you are still getting MPEG2 and both HBOHD and HDOHDP.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

MeStinkBAD said:


> I have a series 3 with a very very old tuning adapter. Are you saying they offer newer TAs that allow me to get HBOWest and such or whatever. There are a bunch of stations that I know I should probably be getting but always show Signal not found or searching for signal.
> 
> Meh I doubt the S3 accepts AVC broadcasts. Honestly I don't know what the hell is going on or what channel is MPEG2 or AVC. I don't care if i don't get a couple channels i would just like to understand why.


you will not get the plus pack with a S3 you need a premiere or newer


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> you will not get the plus pack with a S3 you need a premiere or newer


why is that? Also, do I need to contact Cox and have my Premiere cable cards activated for those channels?

EDIT: note - just added all the plus pack channels to two Tivo HD boxes - all channels working


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm on Cox San Diego South and I just got my first TiVo Premiere a few weeks ago. I hadn't noticed, but I can now tune all of the HBO channels; I'm sure that there were several that I couldn't tune on my old original Series3, including HBO East HD and HBO Signature HD. The diags say that they're all on QAMs up above 850MHz, but their video streams are all supposedly MPEG2. I'm not currently subscribing any of the other premiums, but I can get Cooking HD and DIY HD also on high frequency QAMs, also supposedly in MPEG2.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

tvmaster2 said:


> why is that? Also, do I need to contact Cox and have my Premiere cable cards activated for those channels?
> 
> EDIT: note - just added all the plus pack channels to two Tivo HD boxes - all channels working





mikeyts said:


> I'm on Cox San Diego South and I just got my first TiVo Premiere a few weeks ago. I hadn't noticed, but I can now tune all of the HBO channels; I'm sure that there were several that I couldn't tune on my old original Series3, including HBO East HD and HBO Signature HD. The diags say that they're all on QAMs up above 850MHz, but their video streams are all supposedly MPEG2. I'm not currently subscribing any of the other premiums, but I can get Cooking HD and DIY HD also on high frequency QAMs, also supposedly in MPEG2.


Some Cox markets are already MPEG4 (H.264). Most likely Cox will eventually move the Plus Package HD channels in all markets to MPEG4 (H.264). If and/or When that happens, The S3 TiVos will no longer be able to access the channels unless TiVo updates the S3 SW.

http://ww2.cox.com/residential/arizona/support/tv/article.cox?articleId={9834a820-6d29-11e1-d2ee-000000000000}
*CableCARD Devices and Plus Pak Channels*

The TiVo Premiere (including XL and Elite), the Ceton InfiniTV, and the SiliconDust HDHomeRun Prime can tune to 1 GHz and decode in MPEG4, which makes them compatible with the Plus Pak channels.

As of December 1, 2011, Cox allows eligible UDCPs (retail CableCARD devices) to access the Plus Pak channels. *Customers with devices that are able to tune to 1 GHz and decode in MPEG4* are capable of viewing these channels, which are offered at no additional charge. If you have a qualified device not currently receiving the Plus Pak channels and are interested in accessing them, please contact us.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Some Cox markets are already MPEG4 (H.264). Most likely Cox will eventually move the Plus Package HD channels in all markets to MPEG4 (H.264). If and/or When that happens, The S3 TiVos will no longer be able to access the channels unless TiVo updates the S3 SW.
> 
> http://ww2.cox.com/residential/arizona/support/tv/article.cox?articleId={9834a820-6d29-11e1-d2ee-000000000000}
> *CableCARD Devices and Plus Pak Channels*
> ...


The S3 doesn't have the hardware


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ajwees41 said:


> The S3 doesn't have the hardware


Which component and /or chipset is not capable in the TiVo HD?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> Which component and /or chipset is not capable in the TiVo HD?


The Tuner

The tuner can only tune to something like 750 or 850 MHz, I forget exactly. The premier's Tuner can tune up to 1 GHz. The Plus Package channels are at to high of a frequency for the S3 to be able tune.

The s3 supports h.264 so I'd imagine it is possible to turn a h.264 channel if it were at a frequency that the tuner supports. But still, there's always a chance something there is not compatible as well just like the S3 can't take the M-Card because of it's older chipsets.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

According to the specs I find, The TiVo HD has

MicroTuner MT2131 1GHz Tuners
http://www.zoran.com/IMG/pdf/PB-00069.pdf

and the Broadcom BCM7401 chipset supports AVC (H.264/MPEG-4 Part 10).
http://www.broadcom.com/products/Ca...udio-Video-Graphics-System-Processors/BCM7401

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/175170/BOARDCOM/BCM7401.html


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

TiVo HD can tune up to 1GHz no question (the S3 OLED only tunes up to 860MHz). The only question is if it will ever get necessary software update for QAM H.264 tuning like the Series 4 platform did - most likely won't happen.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

I have Tivo HD's and Premieres. They can all receive and decode the new Cox Plus Package HD.

My old Cox Motorola 3200 set top box doesn't seem to be able to.

Does anyone know if there's a newer Motorola from Cox that displays these new HD channels? I know the Whole-Home-DVR does, but I just need a set-top box (have my own DVR)

thanks


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> I have Tivo HD's and Premieres. They can all receive and decode the new Cox Plus Package HD.
> 
> My old Cox Motorola 3200 set top box doesn't seem to be able to.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that the only Cox box that gets the Plus package is the whole home DVR.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Azlen said:


> I'm pretty sure that the only Cox box that gets the Plus package is the whole home DVR.


yeah, that would be just like Cox to do that. I wonder if that is FCC legal...aka you can't get ALL their channels unless you do so with a recording device


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> yeah, that would be just like Cox to do that. I wonder if that is FCC legal...aka you can't get ALL their channels unless you do so with a recording device


It's probably the only box they have capable of dealing with MPEG4. This is one of those situations where it's better to have a cable card device than the equipment from Cox. Outside the additional HD pay channels though, there really isn't that much in the Plus pak that would cause anybody to make a lot of noise about not having.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

tvmaster2 said:


> I have Tivo HD's and Premieres. They can all receive and decode the new Cox Plus Package HD.
> 
> My old Cox Motorola 3200 set top box doesn't seem to be able to.
> 
> ...


It appears you are in Orange Co, CA.
At some point the Plus Package HD channels will move to H.264, (most Cox markets already have). At that time your TiVo HD will cease to receive those channels, unless the TiVo HD gets a SW update, not likely.

Cox does not currently offer any Motorola STB/DVRs access to the Plus Package, even though there is Moto equipment that is hardware capable of 1GHz and H.264, as for the software running on the Motorola equiment, it is probably limited to MPEG-2.

Cox is starting to offer Stand-Alone DVRs and STBs (both Cisco) that run on the Trio IPG and have access to the Plus Package channels. You no longer have to get the Whole Home DVR to get the Plus Package, Professional install is still required though. Cox San Diego has been doing this for some time.

Also for Cox San Diego, and probably other markets to follow.
http://www.sandiegohdtv.org/forums/thread-pac-12-network-on-cox?pid=3595#pid3595
From the Legal Notice section of the paper over the weekend:

"Effective November 7th, Cox Communications will be making changes to the way we offer the Cox Advanced TV Plus Package in our San Diego service areas. The current $5.00 Cox Advanced TV Plus Package fee will apply only to customers who have Cox Whole Home DVR. All other customers with Cox Advance TV Plus will no longer have this charge."

"In other words as of Nov. 7th, customers with Cox Advanced TV Plus can get the new HD only or HD-DVR's with the Trio guide, the 500 Mb HDD (for the DVR) and access to the Plus Pak channels without paying the extra $5. Whole Home DVR customers (people who chose to have the boxes networked together) will pay the additional $5.00. Note that these boxes still require a Pro Install for the time being."​


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Azlen said:


> It's probably the only box they have capable of dealing with MPEG4. This is one of those situations where it's better to have a cable card device than the equipment from Cox. Outside the additional HD pay channels though, there really isn't that much in the Plus pak that would cause anybody to make a lot of noise about not having.


actually, I just lost six channels of HD movies, and a few more HD channels, as Cox Orange County switched from MPG2 to h.264 as their delivery method for these channels only. Nice.
Now, if TiVo could upgrade the software on e TiVo HD, then I'd be good to go. Otherwise, my "Lifetime" TiVo has just had its' life shortened, and that doesn't seem right somehow


----------

